# Adding dutch-english to Built in dictionary



## ambushed (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys,

Is it possible to extend built-in instant translation with languages other than english?  I am learning dutch and instant translation feature would be awesome...

Thanks

Vlad


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, ambushed, welcome to Kindleboards!

It is possible to buy a different dictionary and make it your primary one, the one the Kindle uses by default, but I'm not sure what you mean by 'instant translation'.

Anyone else have any experience of using non-English dictionaries or dictionaries that translate English into something else?


----------



## ambushed (Mar 25, 2012)

Let's say you are reading a book in dutch.  When you set focus on a word, a pop-up appears on the top of the screen with translation into english.  Just like the default english-english translation


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I think the confusion is that what you're describing here is the dictionary lookup facility, which is not quite the same as translation, though it can be used for that purpose.

Let me try to explain what I mean....

On your Kindle is an English dictionary (there's actually two, one is English and one is American ), and when you pick a word the Kindle looks that word up in the dictionary and provides its meaning.

For instance, when I pick the word "life" in a book the popup reads: "...the condition that distinguishes animals and plants from inorganic matter..." - it explains what the word "life" means.

You can buy and install dictionaries in other languages, so for instance if you were to install a French dictionary and pick the word "vie", you would get a definition something like "... la condition qui distingue les animaux et les plantes à partir de matière inorganique ..." [blame Google for the bad French!] - it explains what the word "vie" means, but in French.

With a bit of googling, I've now found that you can also buy translating dictionaries, where the definition is replaced (or possibly added to) with a translation of the word into another language, so for instance in a French book you select "vie" and the definition is "life" [don't talk to me about life...].

Babelpoint http://www.babelpoint.org/ sell several http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=babelpoint&x=0&y=0 but they don't seem to list a Dutch one, but there is one here http://www.amazon.com/An-Electronic-Dutch-Dictionary-ebook/dp/B0075U7TC0/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332878446&sr=1-2.

There's an interesting discussion here http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-3-translator/forum/Fx3JGP9MI22CVMT/Tx3DVR4C4IV1NH6/1?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B002ROKQUG.

Make sure you get the right translation direction - Dutch -> English is not the same as English -> Dutch!

Warning - I've never tried any of these, I don't know if they are any good, don't shout at me if you buy one and it's no good! 

If you do buy one, let us know how good you find it, other people may be interested in the future.


----------



## ambushed (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry for confusion, i indeed meant dictionary lookup facility.  I have bought the dictionary following the link you've posted and set it up to be the primary dictionary on my kindle.  Works like magic!  So, thanks a lot for your detailed answer!  Too bad that there is just one available, but hey better than nothing!  Thanks again, you rock!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

No problem, glad to help!


----------

